# CA smog legal sr20 swap '98



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

***FOR ALL THE PEOPLE THAT HATE ON ME FOR NOT SEARCHING, I HAVE SEARCHED AND THIS INFORMATION IS NOT ON NISSANFORUMS.COM****

As alot of you know i live in california and i want to be smog legal. Well as some more of you know, im doing the ga16-sr20 swap. My problem is i have the '98 200sx. I've been searching and searching and someone told me that no matter what, if i take out the ga16 and put in a sr20 then i will be illegal and not pass smog, they said that 98+ 200sx's cannot pass smog if they have swaped in a sr20. They have also told me that there is a way of getting it approved in cali. But i dont know, please let me know the facts. Lucky for me i know someone at the smog shop that will pass my illegal car, but im concerned because when i eventually sell the car it wont be passing smog anymore. Thanks for any HELPFUL information.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

why would it be not legal?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

As long as you get a sr20de engine from a model year the same as your car or higher than you should be able to pass...

Yes, we're all haters... this information has NEVER been covered... You're the FIRST ONE EVER to think of a SR20DE swap into a 1.6 car... You're the first one EVER to worry about CARB laws...

Searching doesn't just mean punch a word into the search line and if you don't like the first two threads you start a new thread...

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=94648

seems to me like you just need to be spoonfed everything. the answer was given you when you asked there.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Secondly why ask us? If you want to do things LEGALLY (like your asking) research this with your state and local government.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

its only illegal when you get caught...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no its not illegal at all... search for CARB laws. and not just on here, google is amazing... 

(when I see something I don't understand I analyze it and search every part I don't understand... ie: what does CARB stand for??? OH!! California Air Resource Board! So what the hell do they do??? Oh they're Nazi irrational environmental idiots that make stupid laws... SO what laws affect engine swaps???? oh let's look up CARB engine swap laws on google...)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Talk of knowingly cheating the system and illegal swaps is not tolerated when you are admittedly and in a public way communicating your intent to do this.


----------

